# My set up so far 2008



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my front yard so far...the last 3 pics in the album.

http://public.fotki.com/BarnabyWilde9/halloween-2008/


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, Looking good so far!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good..you started early.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks great...I think you and I have the same house but mine is brick only half way up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great...lots of work...nice


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks Good! I have yet to start on mine!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks all! I have added something each day this week..the arch is up as are a few static pvc guys; a zombie, the scream guy and the devil himself. Next up; Medusa, Frankie and my witch.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I added several new photos to the gallery reference my 2008 set up:

http://public.fotki.com/BarnabyWilde9/halloween-2008/


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking good! I like the pirate booty!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

We had more Toters than ever, but still not that many. Word will spread about my haunt, so next year I'll have more.

I added a few more pics as well.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------

